# [SOLVED] Battlefield 2142 - punkbuster kicks for no reason



## Esel (Jul 18, 2007)

I could play Battlefield 2142 up until I got a virus of some kind (got rid of the virus thanks to the help I got from this forum ray: ), but even after the virus was removed I can't play a mutiplayer match for more than 20 seconds or so and then punkbuster kicks me out. I get some kind of error message before I'm kicked out. There is no other problem with the game other than that.

I should also mention that I bought Northern Strike and got the latest patch before the game started behave like this.

Below are some screenshots I've taken when the error message came up and I'm about to be kicked from a server. Note that the screenshot in the middle has got a different error message than the other two.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Battlefield 2142 - punkbuster kicks for no reason*

you may just need to totally reinstall the game,and punkbuster.


----------



## Esel (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: Battlefield 2142 - punkbuster kicks for no reason*

I have tried reinstalling, but I can try again.


----------



## Esel (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: Battlefield 2142 - punkbuster kicks for no reason*

I've tried reinstalling twice, but the problem is still there.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Battlefield 2142 - punkbuster kicks for no reason*

Ok.. The lastest BF2142 has broken punkbuster (its on punkbusters website) Download there program and browser for BF2142 and press update..
http://websec.evenbalance.com/downloads/windows/pbsetup.exe


----------



## 16belowzero (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Battlefield 2142 - punkbuster kicks for no reason*

From what I can tell the two errors on the end pic are punkbuster "failure to launch" errors. Which means you might have afirewall enabled that stopping that, note the patch might of removed it from your firewalls "safe list"

as for th emiddle, it looks like it can't load a specific data packet, that or a color... I can't quite tell...

Might have something to do with the map.


----------



## Esel (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: Battlefield 2142 - punkbuster kicks for no reason*

It seems the game no longer cause any problems, however, it was at the cost of my hard-drive. My hard-drive crashed beyond repair when BF 2142 froze and I then re-started the computer. Luckely, I got a new hard-drive for free. I installed BF 2142 on my new hard-drive and it seems to be working just fine now.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

ah a hard drive going bad can definetly cause some strange things to happen.


----------



## choochster (May 4, 2008)

i've done it all...re-installs, updating pb and even did the ea support link where i used the registry edit. punk **** punkbuster still kicks for no reason. i need help!


----------

